# Ryan Reynolds in the new Amityville Horror movie



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2005)

Finally went ahead and gave this movie a shot.

Now I know I am bigger than Mr. Reynolds, but the guy is pretty fucking cut in this movie.  Even with a hairy chest, I suppose I should give him credit (as opposed to those of us who SAHVE our chest/arms).  Big or not, hes pretty fit.

As far as believing hes a psycho killer, NO.  Every so often he had the look, but I kept waiting to hear a whiny-voiced sarcastic joke come out.  Which, in fact, I did hear every so often...

BUT.  The movie itself was a little better than I expected.  I wanted more, but then again, the 1st one didnt have much to begin with.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

This  thread is gay


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This  thread is gay


Yeah, I guess I misread the Topic Section.  I thought it said Open Chat.  


I also guess that every other topic on this forum about men who work out and get built bodies who show them in Olympia contests are "gay" too.

I gave this guy a lil credit and talked about a movie.  But thats gay.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>




Hey Foreman, this sorry sack of shit is "gay."  

Unoriginal.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess I misread the Topic Section.  I thought it said Open Chat.
> 
> 
> I also guess that every other topic on this forum about men who work out and get built bodies who show them in Olympia contests are "gay" too.
> ...





			
				AKIRA said:
			
		

> Finally went ahead and gave this movie a shot.
> 
> Now I know I am bigger than Mr. Reynolds, but the guy is pretty fucking cut in this movie.  *Even with a hairy chest*, I suppose I should give him credit (as opposed to those of us who SAHVE our chest/arms).  Big or not, hes pretty fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Hey Foreman, this sorry sack of shit is "gay."
> 
> Unoriginal.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Hey Foreman, this sorry sack of shit is "gay."
> 
> Unoriginal.


I didnt post that pic


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I didnt post that pic



he was talkin about me! he thought ud back him up!!!!!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw the movie too, and gay straight or bi, you can't miss the fact the dude is ripped, in compairison with the guy on the original Amityville Horror, which in fact is the best one b/c it is closest to the true story! Sorry I am a horror movie addict!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 17, 2005)

also, its frickin' 2005, why is everyone so terrified of gay people?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> also, its frickin' 2005, why is everyone so terrified of gay people?


  Because they destroy buildings and have laser eye beams.


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Because they destroy buildings and have laser eye beams.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> also, its frickin' 2005, why is everyone so terrified of gay people?


*Heard of HIV~!*


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> I saw the movie too, and gay straight or bi, you can't miss the fact the dude is ripped, in compairison with the guy on the original Amityville Horror, which in fact is the best one b/c it is closest to the true story! Sorry I am a horror movie addict!




Thanks for adding into the discussion without being homophobic like the other bitches.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> he was talkin about me! he thought ud back him up!!!!!




Fuck that.  You AND him can throw all the shitty one-liners and pics at me all you want.  

"back him up"  hah.  

Nice try Unoriginal puss.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *Heard of HIV~!*


  And as we all know: HIV is airborne.  

 I'm just afraid they're going to redecorate my house!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Yeah the guy has a HAIRY chest in the movie.  B.F.D.

Since Ill have to clarify with those of you folks who dont have common sense, Ill explain.

Without getting personal with my fellow homophobic comrads, let me use a general stereotype for an example.  Most guys who work out and have a goal of getting cut with mass, will shave their chest/arms.  

Why?  Eh, I suppose Ill answer that too, since these wormy cocksuckers LOVE to hi-jack threads on this forum rather than helping people OR adding to the subject.  

When you shave off the chest/arms it removes a substance called hair that covers the skin and possible muscle gains as well.  When one removes the hair, all that is left is the skin which is now naked to the hunting eye in search for muscle cutness, shape, veins, and possibly tan.  Ryan Reynolds didnt have his chest shaved and yet, his muscles were still pretty ripped.  So it is assumed that if he DID shave his chest, hed look even more chisled.

Sorry to be such a smart ass, but its better than being a dumbass.

Just go watch the movie and stop being so fucking scared.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Sorry to be such a smart ass, but its better than being a dumbass.


 There's something inherently wrong with this sentence...


----------



## ness (Oct 18, 2005)

> Now I know I am bigger than Mr. Reynolds, but the guy is pretty fucking cut in this movie.  Even with a hairy chest, I suppose I should give him credit (as opposed to those of us who SAHVE our chest/arms).  Big or not, hes pretty fit.


Admiration of Ryan Reynolds in this movie doesn't make you gay.  From a girls perspective if you want to make looking like Ryan Reynolds a goal....be my guest.  



> As far as believing hes a psycho killer, NO.  Every so often he had the look, but I kept waiting to hear a whiny-voiced sarcastic joke come out.  Which, in fact, I did hear every so often...


I agree 100%!!  There were so many times he would say something in an attempt to be creepy but it would just be humorous.  Great movie though- and good observations.  Don't worry about putting this thread in the wrong category- at least you know to never do it again after all the crap you've gotten.  haha


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

HIV??? Seriously?

You are going to have sex with gays, and they are going to give you HIV?

Not only was that a discusting comment on people suffering from HIV, but it was just plain ignit!


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> also, its frickin' 2005, why is everyone so terrified of gay people?


George Bush is against them and thats good enough for me!!!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

I voted for the man, and I am a republican, but that man is ignit too! lol!


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> I voted for the man, and I am a republican, but that man is *ignit* too! lol!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

what was I supposed to do? Vote Kerry?? hahaha! Both of the candidates sucked. And all though i like some things bush does, he is still very ignorant about people who aren't like him. And I don't understand people who freak out about people who are different be they gay, black, white, foreign, another religion, or anything else.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

ignit


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2005)

Reynolds was also in the last Blade movie and he was pretty shredded in that film too


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ignit




He never got it, what an *ignorant* bastard.


----------



## cheesegrater (Oct 18, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Finally went ahead and gave this movie a shot.
> 
> Now I know I am bigger than Mr. Reynolds, but the guy is pretty fucking cut in this movie.  Even with a hairy chest, I suppose I should give him credit (as opposed to those of us who SAHVE our chest/arms).  Big or not, hes pretty fit.
> 
> ...



hmm, whats that dude weigh ya think? i'm close to that cut, but its hard to tell how big he is in pictures or movies....


----------



## Musclemar (Oct 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Reynolds was also in the last Blade movie and he was pretty shredded in that film too




That's right, he was pretty shredded in Blade Trinity and there was a lot of media coverage regarding his "transformation".


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2005)

Musclemar said:
			
		

> That's right, he was pretty shredded in Blade Trinity and there was a lot of media coverage regarding his "transformation".




I saw that movie too, though I didnt think he was that cut then.  The part when hes kidnapped and Triple X is fucking with him.  "I farted...silent but deadly."  Yeah, it just didnt shine out like it did in Amityville.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2005)

ness said:
			
		

> Don't worry about putting this thread in the wrong category- at least you know to never do it again after all the crap you've gotten.  haha




Eh, its not a matter of never doing again.  Cuz some of these crybabies wont go away anyway.  

Its interesting to see how some people on here talk on here like its a CB radio.  Cant do anything about it though.  All I can do is offer the advice of buying a phone or getting a fucking job.


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Fuck that.  You AND him can throw all the shitty one-liners and pics at me all you want.
> 
> "back him up"  hah.
> 
> Nice try Unoriginal puss.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

I See.......


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah the guy has a HAIRY chest in the movie.  B.F.D.
> 
> Since Ill have to clarify with those of you folks who dont have common sense, Ill explain.
> 
> ...




*God he is so hot*


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Haha, now that is funny


----------



## ness (Oct 19, 2005)

mmmm...nice pics...those made reading this thread worth while.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


  

Unoriginal puss strikes again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *God he is so hot*



Heh, you said hes hot.

I guess now youre gay.

Christ, arent you an adult?  I mean I knew there were some insecurity issues with you when that 19inchpimp guy fucked with you, jesus.  Stop crying already.

I said the guy was cut, move on.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Christ, arent you an adult?


 Lol, no he's not.


----------



## MyK (Oct 19, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Unoriginal puss strikes again.




I find it ironic that all you can do is call me an "unorignal puss" over and over again!. 


let me ask you this......


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that all you can do is call me an "unorignal puss" over and over again!.
> 
> 
> let me ask you this......




Cuz I know something so obvious would bother someone like you.

Unoriginal puss.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Heh, you said hes hot.
> 
> *I guess now youre gay.*
> 
> ...


on fire gay


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol, no he's not.


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Cuz I know something so obvious would bother someone like you.
> 
> Unoriginal puss.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>



Uh oh, did someone run out of pics to photo-plagiarize?


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Uh oh, did someone run out of pics to photo-plagiarize?



nope!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Uh oh, did someone run out of pics to photo-plagiarize?


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


dear lord, that must hurt!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Finally went ahead and gave this movie a shot.
> 
> Now I know I am bigger than Mr. Reynolds, but the guy is pretty fucking cut in this movie.  Even with a hairy chest, I suppose I should give him credit (as opposed to those of us who SAHVE our chest/arms).  Big or not, hes pretty fit.
> 
> ...



Oh damn, you were jealous of his large chest and low bodyfat.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh damn, you were jealous of his large chest and low bodyfat.



no, he was attracted to it! AKIRA is a homosexual!


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh damn, you were jealous of his large chest and low bodyfat.


AKIRA loves hard cock.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> AKIRA loves hard cock.



could you please have a little more tact! AKIRA has the right not to be discriminated against, there is nothing wrong with homosexuality.

jesus foreman please get some class!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> could you please have a little more tact! AKIRA has the right not to be discriminated against, there is nothing wrong with homosexuality.
> 
> jesus foreman please get some class!


Sorry but I have no class and don't want any.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sorry but I have no class and don't want any.




all I'm saying is that if AKIRA likes big black cocks shoved up his ass, its his own business, and you have no right to broadcast it over the internet, please have some respect next time. thank you!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> all I'm saying is that if AKIRA likes big black cocks shoved up his ass, its his own business, and you have no right to broadcast it over the internet, please have some respect next time. thank you!


I respect his right to love huge black cocks in his ass...
But I refuse to support his Gay lifestyle.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I respect his right to love huge black cocks in his ass...
> But I refuse to support his Gay lifestyle.



yes, but don't you think it might bother him when you post:



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> AKIRA loves hard cock.



not only him, what about other members of the board, they don't want to know about AKIRA and how he likes to suck cock through a glory hole at a gay bar! did you ever think that you posts may bother them??


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

I really hope no one gets offended by this!


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I really hope no one gets offended by this!


----------

